# Help stone and gorilla crabs !!



## Fishtastic22

Ok so I recently found a few gorilla and stone crabs in my ref tank that has killed a fish and bunch of coarl. Please tell me out to get these agressive stupid jerks out of my tank. They are very destructive so far and I feel like giving up. Please tell me if there is anyway I. Can get rid of these things. Also do any shrimp or fish eat stone or gorilla crabs. It might make it easer.


----------



## badxgillen

I would recommend night fishing with a red light or flash light with a red covering as to minimize the disturbance to the tank. This can help you find the crab as they do alot of their dirty work during the night. You can try and net them or simply spear them with a skewer stick. If that does not work you may have to isolate the rocks in another tank or bucket and see if you can get them to come out there. 

You can try to keep the rock elevated in the bucket with some rubble in the bottom in hopes the crab will come out to forage at night and not be able to rapidly retreat back into the larger rock.

How big are the rocks? are they of size that you could give them a coral or iodine dip? That may dislodge them.


----------



## LittleStar

I've never heard of gorilla crabs before, I just googled and it looks like a tarantula with claws! It's cute though, too bad if you have to wack him!


----------



## Fishtastic22

Thanks you my rocks are large. I will not remove the rocks from my tank because I tried my best to stack them like the ocean and it can't look better so I will not remove my rock but I got two stone crabs out last night. Thanks for the help. I might need to get maybe two or one stone crab or gorilla crab out. I saw my gorilla crab eating my ananome so I tried to get him but that little sucker shot back in his hiding spot. He is tiny but I know I will get him one day thanks. Gorilla crabs and stone crabs rip apart your tank as they ate my fish and coarl. Also when they grow they get huge so they will nock over rock. That is why they are bad and I think no tank should have gorilla or stone crabs. They are demos from the ocean rock waiting to get picked to be in a tank so they can feast on anything they can get their Claws on. Maybe even people. Thank for the help. I have a good plan now but thanks &#55358;&#56704;


----------



## Fishtastic22

I found out that I had a gorilla and stone infested rock so I took it out and now I have this little tiny stone crab to catch. He is very skiddish and I tried to give him pellet food like I did to the other crabs but he would not come out. Please tell me some tips on how to get this tiny guy out. Also a month a go I found a stone crab dead floating in my tank and I was happy.


----------



## badxgillen

Is there anything in the tank still? I know if you starve em out for a few days they will become very interested in a feeding of something stinky, more odoriferous the better.


----------



## Fishtastic22

Will do. Thanks


----------



## Roccus

you can make a trap with a soda bottle... cut the neck off leaving a funnel and invert it into the remaining bottle... tape it with packing or duct tape....you can drill tiny holes in it to let some of the Odor of the food out but it is not needed... fill the bottle with tank water and add some food... set the trap near the little beasts home before lights out... you'll have him in the morning...


----------



## Fishtastic22

Thanks


----------



## Fishtastic22

Hey guys I have a saltwater liverock with a tun of stone and gorilla crabs on it so I put it in my sump tank but now I want to put the rock back in the tank so how can I get rid of my crabs on the rock. If I put the rock in bath water would that be okay. Will the crabs come out. Or should I get a new rock.


----------



## Fishtastic22

*Some thing biting my coarl.*

Hey guys I have white marks all over my coral that is a hard one. I do not know what type of coral this is but it looks like it has been gotten chewed up. I had a dwarf blue tiny legged hermit crab sitting on that coral for a few weeks but he got of. Do you know what this is. Here is a picture.


----------



## Fishtastic22

Also do acropora coarl grow over the ugly white Stan they come on . Should I take them off the stand


----------

